# Japanese imports *cars*



## bracey91 (Mar 10, 2012)

Just wondering if theres any Japanese import/drift enthusiasts on here.

I just recently got off my Green P's onto my full licence allowing me to finally own a turbo, ive always been into them and enjoy going up eastern creek skid pan and having a drift in my mates cars.

After searching far and wide Ive bought a stock as a rock 95 nissan skyline r33 gtst with 66'000k's on the clock and plan to start modding it over the next few years as a bit of a hobby, so yeah if anyone has any cars or anything theyd like to share or whatever thatd be cool.

Cheers, Josh


----------



## kawasakirider (Mar 10, 2012)

I got off my P's a couple of weeks ago. Once I get myself into gear I'm going to get a 34 GT-T or an S-15. I've been around them for a long time and modded my P plate cars. Don't ever trust the odo on an import, especially if it says 66k. 

In saying that, it doesn't matter how many clicks the car has as long as it has been looked after, plus once you start building it, you'll get to the stage where you rebuild the engine anyway.

Please tell me it's a coupe and not a 4 door


----------



## AirCooled (Mar 10, 2012)

kawasakirider said:


> Please tell me it's a coupe and not a 4 door


And a manual not auto


----------



## kawasakirider (Mar 10, 2012)

Deadpan said:


> And a manual not auto




Again important. I was going to do a trade for a 180SX with a built SR in it, but it was a slush box and the 5 speed conversions for them are $1,500 + and you never know how good the box will be, so I left it.


----------



## cement (Mar 10, 2012)

Yeah boys!! My Landcruiser troopy is a Toyota and its got a turbo and bald tyres so I get a bit of a drift up around wet roundabouts. And oh yeah the 4.2 1HDFTE has heaps of power, you should see the torque I get out of low range!!!
Got off my 'p's around 27 yrs ago.
Its a 3 door....is that ok?


----------



## kawasakirider (Mar 10, 2012)

cement said:


> Yeah boys!! My Landcruiser troopy is a Toyota and its got a turbo and bald tyres so I get a bit of a drift up around wet roundabouts. And oh yeah the 4.2 1HDFTE has heaps of power, you should see the torque I get out of low range!!!
> Got off my 'p's around 27 yrs ago.
> Its a 3 door....is that ok?



I bet you can even get her to spin 'em up in 2nd when it's pi$$ing down rain on a grassy area! What a beast.


----------



## AirCooled (Mar 10, 2012)

cement said:


> Its a 3 door....is that ok?



Only with a Haines Signature hanging of the back


----------



## cement (Mar 10, 2012)

kawasakirider said:


> I bet you can even get her to spin 'em up in 2nd when it's pi$$ing down rain on a grassy area! What a beast.



Oh easy mate, easy as, ......and drag...you should see her go, drags logs, camper trailers and cars like yours out of ditches lol!! With the handbrake on!


----------



## kawasakirider (Mar 10, 2012)

cement said:


> Oh easy mate, easy as, ......and drag...you should see her go, drags logs, camper trailers and cars like yours out of ditches lol!!



If I'm behind the wheel, my cars don't end up in ditches


----------



## Venomous1111 (Mar 10, 2012)

Not a fan of jap crap rice burners.. v8 supercharged over a turbo any day of the week.


----------



## kawasakirider (Mar 10, 2012)

Venomous1111 said:


> Not a fan of jap crap rice burners.. v8 supercharged over a turbo any day of the week.



Why? Jap turbo cars go harder and handle much better because they aren't heavy, poorly designed heaps of crap.


----------



## Venomous1111 (Mar 10, 2012)

kawasakirider said:


> Why? Jap turbo cars go harder and handle much better because they aren't heavy, poorly designed heaps of crap.



Just my personal preference, I rather the grunt of v8 charged then my car sounding like it has a cold when changing gears. Holden all the way!!!


----------



## notechistiger (Mar 10, 2012)

Supra for me! =D I have to say I think r33s are the ugliest things around (aside of course from FTOs), but if you like it that's all that matters ^_^


----------



## kawasakirider (Mar 10, 2012)

Venomous1111 said:


> Just my personal preference, I rather the grunt of v8 charged then my car sounding like it has a cold when changing gears. Holden all the way!!!




Grunt? Dude, show me a holden that has more grunt than a worked RB26/30.

Skyline from Hell (Burnout) - YouTube
Some language in this video for those of you not old enough to hold a licence...

[video=youtube;wq-o_nmDsY0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wq-o_nmDsY0[/video]



notechistiger said:


> Supra for me! =D I have to say I think r33s are the ugliest things around (aside of course from FTOs), but if you like it that's all that matters ^_^



R33's are ugly as sin, but you can't say that if you like supras. They're dates as all get out, lol. 

34's and S15's have looks to die for.


----------



## Venomous1111 (Mar 10, 2012)

kawasakirider said:


> Grunt? Dude, show me a holden that has more grunt than a worked RB26/30.
> 
> Skyline from Hell (Burnout) - YouTube
> Some language in this video for those of you not old enough to hold a licence...
> ...



lol yeah that a weapon on a rice burner there's a supra on youtube that a weapon of a rice burner also I'll try find it.. But until then here's a video with grunt..
Nothing beats the sound of a blown v8 first 10seconds I had to change my pants.

UCSMOKE Compilation Burnout Video 2008 - 2011 - YouTube

There's the supra for ya.. The launch on it is ridculous. 

Turbo Supra From hell !! - YouTube


----------



## JAS101 (Mar 10, 2012)

kawasakirider said:


> Why? Jap turbo cars go harder and handle much better because they aren't heavy, poorly designed heaps of crap.


but if u throw enough maney at anything - u can make it handle .



kawasakirider said:


> Why? Jap turbo cars go harder and handle much better because they aren't heavy, poorly designed heaps of crap.


u show me a jap car that can make over 400rwkw with a exhaust changes - injectors - - charger pulley change and a cooler - and a custom tune 

FPV 335GT Supercharger Intercooler Installation - YouTube


----------



## kawasakirider (Mar 10, 2012)

JAS101 said:


> but if u throw enough maney at anything - u can make it handle .
> 
> 
> u show me a jap car that can make over 400rwkw with a exhaust changes - injectors - - charger pulley change and a cooler - and a custom tune
> ...




I don't care how much cash you throw at a family sedan, it won't ever handle like a sports coupe, lol. Big power is cheaper out of the falcons, but it's not about the money, it's what you get in the end that's important 

You say you can throw enough money at anything to make it handle, that's only half true. You can throw the same amount of cash at an S15 and it will rape a family sedan.


----------



## JAS101 (Mar 10, 2012)

kawasakirider said:


> I don't care how much cash you throw at a family sedan, it won't ever handle like a sports coupe, lol. Big power is cheaper out of the falcons, but it's not about the money, it's what you get in the end that's important


lol no worrys - u keep dreaming about your car and what it will and wont have .....



kawasakirider said:


> I don't care how much cash you throw at a family sedan, it won't ever handle like a sports coupe, lol. Big power is cheaper out of the falcons, but it's not about the money, it's what you get in the end that's important
> 
> You say you can throw enough money at anything to make it handle, that's only half true. You can throw the same amount of cash at an S15 and it will rape a family sedan.


lol


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Mar 10, 2012)

I had a TT FD rx7 and now own a TT subaru Legacy.

I dont have anything against falcons/commodores, but I just love the idea of of a small 2.0litre giving the bigger capacity engines a run for their money. 

Just for fun, check this video out, V8 vs 12A

High Octane - V8 Supercar VS 12A Rotary - YouTube


----------



## notechistiger (Mar 10, 2012)

I certainly can say r33s are fugly and Supras aren't  One's fat and UGLY and the other is fat and pretty hehe.

This is still one of my favourite youtube videos.

Supra From Hell - YouTube


----------



## kawasakirider (Mar 10, 2012)

JAS101 said:


> lol no worrys - u keep dreaming about your car and what it will and wont have .....
> 
> 
> lol



Prove me wrong.




Ya can't.



notechistiger said:


> I certainly can say r33s are fugly and Supras aren't  One's fat and UGLY and the other is fat and pretty hehe.
> 
> This is still one of my favourite youtube videos.
> 
> Supra From Hell - YouTube



I agree that 33's are ugly. 34's on the other hand are works of art, haha.


----------



## JAS101 (Mar 10, 2012)

BigWillieStyles said:


> I had a TT FD rx7 and now own a TT subaru Legacy.
> 
> I dont have anything against falcons/commodores, but I just love the idea of of a small 2.0litre giving the bigger capacity engines a run for their money.
> 
> ...


iv been there and done that i had a s3 rx7 with a t66 turbo hanging off the side of it .


----------



## Venomous1111 (Mar 10, 2012)

kawasakirider said:


> Prove me wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I have unlimited money show me a rb30 or 26 rice burner that will beat this... lol 

John Zappia 5.83 - 31.10.2009 - YouTube


I win lol


----------



## JAS101 (Mar 10, 2012)

kawasakirider said:


> Prove me wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol when u show me a 400+rwkw jap car with min mods ... i have owned jap cars and now i dont ... these days it pay not to bring attension to yourself [ with the boys in blue] jap cars are cop magnets .



Venomous1111 said:


> If I have unlimited money show me a rb30 or 26 rice burner that will beat this... lol
> 
> John Zappia 5.83 - 31.10.2009 - YouTube
> 
> ...


im sure *kawasakiride * will have some lame comeback - either way its worth a giggle .


----------



## k-allen (Mar 10, 2012)

Good luck with the 33' never used to like them (now I do) but then again where I live there slammed with chromies and dented panels, hope you have some fun with it


----------



## kawasakirider (Mar 10, 2012)

JAS101 said:


> lol when u show me a 400+rwkw jap car with min mods ... i have owned jap cars and now i dont ... these days it pay not to bring attension to yourself [ with the boys in blue] jap cars are cop magnets .



I agreed with you that falcons make huge power for less cash, all I'm saying is they will still get smashed by a set up import. How can you disagree with that? I'm not talking about how much money something has in it.



Venomous1111 said:


> If I have unlimited money show me a rb30 or 26 rice burner that will beat this... lol
> 
> John Zappia 5.83 - 31.10.2009 - YouTube
> 
> ...



Doesn't count, it's a tubbed drag car.

This is street registered and ran an 8.4 though 

CV Performance worlds fastest street registered skyline runs [email protected] - YouTube


----------



## Blake182 (Mar 10, 2012)

Well I have a 93 Toyota hilux with dif locks and 33"
And it puts out 60kw


----------



## kawasakirider (Mar 10, 2012)

oi_itz_blake96 said:


> Well I have a 93 Toyota hilux with dif locks and 33"
> And it puts out 60kw



JAS101 won't like it because it's japanese and doesn't have 8 cylinders and a blower.


----------



## Venomous1111 (Mar 10, 2012)

kawasakirider said:


> Doesn't count, it's a tubbed drag car.
> 
> This is street registered and ran an 8.4 though
> 
> CV Performance worlds fastest street registered skyline runs [email protected] - YouTube



FASTEST STREET CAR IN THE WORLD! Larry Larson runs 6.95 @ 209 on Drag Week!!! - YouTube

street legal v8 now do I win? lol


----------



## Blake182 (Mar 10, 2012)

kawasakirider said:


> JAS101 won't like it because it's japanese and doesn't have 8 cylinders and a blower.



But I only like the old jap cars
Like the Rx-7 280sx r31 but then you put then with a v8 big block "raw musle"
There just crap


----------



## kawasakirider (Mar 10, 2012)

Venomous1111 said:


> FASTEST STREET CAR IN THE WORLD! Larry Larson runs 6.95 @ 209 on Drag Week!!! - YouTube
> 
> street legal v8 now do I win? lol



Very impressive, BUT that has an auto in it  Plus, there's no way that's street legal. It's tubbed... and just look at it, lol. That skyline I showed before could be driven on an Aussie road and yeah it would get picked on, but it wouldn't stick out anymore than your average skyline.

Check this one out with a 6 speed manual running an 8.

Fastest Toyota Supra in the world (Street Legal 8 sec) Supra from Hell - YouTube

The point I'm trying to make is, for an every day street car, imports are just as fast as commodores and falcons in a straight line, but they handle so much better on a track. No one can dispute that.

I like muscle, I have an XC falcon at the moment that I'm building. I still have a brain and recognise that performance is more than going quick in a straight line (which an import can most definitely do anyway).


----------



## Venomous1111 (Mar 10, 2012)

kawasakirider said:


> Very impressive, BUT that has an auto in it  Plus, there's no way that's street legal. It's tubbed... and just look at it, lol. That skyline I showed before could be driven on an Aussie road and yeah it would get picked on, but it wouldn't stick out anymore than your average skyline.
> 
> Check this one out with a 6 speed manual running an 8.
> 
> ...



lol so now it has to manual, I'm over it you win, just remember v8s will always be quicker in a straight line ask my mate John Zaippa lol and yes your rice burners may be a quicker around a track but it will always come down to the driver.. I've seen enough rice burner clips for one day I will leave on a v8 burnout note lol.


Peter Gray - 4th Place National Burnout Masters 2011 - YouTube


----------



## kawasakirider (Mar 10, 2012)

Venomous1111 said:


> lol so now it has to manual, I'm over it you win, just remember v8s will always be quicker in a straight line ask my mate John Zaippa lol and yes your rice burners may be a quicker around a track but it will always come down to the driver.. I've seen enough rice burner clips for one day I will leave on a v8 burnout note lol.
> 
> 
> Peter Gray - 4th Place National Burnout Masters 2011 - YouTube



Who cares about the 1/4 mile man? Seriously. The cars that get down to sub 9 second passes are basically useless anyway, no matter what sort of engine they have in them. 

I just said I have an XC falcon that me and a mate are putting a 351 in, so I dunno why you're arguing. It's the truth.

That car you posted isn't street legal (maybe in oklahoma or wherever the hell it came from a copper wouldn't pick on it) but in Australia it wouldn't get a click down the street before being towed to the pits.

Imports - JUST as fast as street going V8's and they handle better. There's no arguing it. 


Umad bro's?


----------



## Venomous1111 (Mar 11, 2012)

kawasakirider said:


> Who cares about the 1/4 mile man? Seriously. The cars that get down to sub 9 second passes are basically useless anyway, no matter what sort of engine they have in them.
> 
> I just said I have an XC falcon that me and a mate are putting a 351 in, so I dunno why you're arguing. It's the truth.
> 
> ...



What am I arguing? what's the truth? why am I mad? lol I'm over it v8 win quarters your jap crap has better handling. V8 sounds better then jap crap with the flu. 

Here's another V8 burnout just for you lol

FEAR - Fred Watson Blown Monaro - Burnout Masters - YouTube


----------



## kawasakirider (Mar 11, 2012)

Venomous1111 said:


> What am I arguing? what's the truth? why am I mad? lol I'm over it v8 win quarters your jap crap has better handling. V8 sounds better then jap crap with the flu.
> 
> Here's another V8 burnout just for you lol
> 
> FEAR - Fred Watson Blown Monaro - Burnout Masters - YouTube



But it's not "crap", you're showing your immaturity by dissing it all the time. I have said that I like both, I just know which performs better. I have a muscle car project, I still know what is a better car for performance.


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 11, 2012)

My favourite jap cars are:

mkIV supra TT, R32 GTR, Rx7 S8, S15 and DC2r


----------



## kawasakirider (Mar 11, 2012)

Grogshla said:


> My favourite jap cars are:
> 
> mkIV supra TT, R32 GTR, Rx7 S8, S15 and DC2r



Nice choices, not sure about the DC2r, though


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 11, 2012)

thanks mate yeah hehehe only a little na 1.8 but I think they are great for what they are and even though not as fast as the others give a different driving experience. 
I wish I was super rich so I could stash a few of these sorta cars out in a shed and take them out once a week.


----------



## Belv6 (Mar 11, 2012)

> FEAR - Fred Watson Blown Monaro - Burnout Masters - YouTube



wow that monaro is sexy would love to drive that


----------



## kawasakirider (Mar 11, 2012)

Grogshla said:


> thanks mate yeah hehehe only a little na 1.8 but I think they are great for what they are and even though not as fast as the others give a different driving experience.
> I wish I was super rich so I could stash a few of these sorta cars out in a shed and take them out once a week.



Have one for each day  Nah, I don't mind the small honda NA engines, they rev hard. My mate had a CRX with an integra B18 in it, it was pretty crazy for what it was. I just don't like the FWD aspect. I love S2K's, they're sick.


----------



## Squinty (Mar 11, 2012)

I used to own mazdas and datsuns. Built them up from the ground. Too many to list. My last car was a S4 13BT Rx7 with a T04z. Made 315rwkw on 1bar boost. Sold it to fund my current house. Mates still have some nice rides. Some mates also drift some nice S chassis nissans and the occasional jzx100. I'm fair over fast cars now. Wasted so much cash. Reicently bought a Jeep Cherokee Xj. Best thing I ever did. Love 4x4. Still wouldnt mind a mint r100 or rx2 in the shed. One day.


----------



## bracey91 (Mar 11, 2012)

It is a coupe, and it was hard to find one that hadn't been thrashed but I finally did, it was owned by An old bloke who only drove it on weekends, I took my mechanic with me and he said it was top notch, oh and it's manual.. I wouldn't have it any other way!

I love v8's, I've grown up around them, my dad is a huge v8 enthusiast.. He refuses to drive anything else... But I'm just really into drifting (not in a hoon way. on the track) and if I could afford a Silvia I would of gone with that, but for my price range I believe the r33 was my best bet.. Glad to see some other car enthusiasts regardless of if u like v8's or turbos!


----------



## JAS101 (Mar 11, 2012)

kawasakirider said:


> JAS101 won't like it because it's japanese and doesn't have 8 cylinders and a blower.


lmao , did u not see my post - i used to own mazdas [ last time i checked they were jap cars ] go on ausrotary and type in JASRX [ btw thats me ] u will see that i have built a couple of tough rotors over the years ........ i also downt own a v8 lol i never have [ i never said i did] it was just an example . i own a straight 6 barra engine [ if u know what that is]


----------



## AirCooled (Mar 11, 2012)

The usual battle of greyhounds vs racehorses always boggles the mind


----------



## Squinty (Mar 11, 2012)

JAS101 said:


> lmao , did u not see my post - i used to own mazdas [ last time i checked they were jap cars ] go on ausrotary and type in JASRX [ btw thats me ] u will see that i have built a couple of tough rotors over the years ........ i also downt own a v8 lol i never have [ i never said i did] it was just an example . i own a straight 6 barra engine [ if u know what that is]



/x\ pride. Another old school Ausrotor freak. I miss the old days when forums weren't full of know all ****ers. 

Had the best time going to Jambo. Made the commute up from Adelaide to spectate about 4 times. Those PR cars when they came over were mad!!


----------



## jedi_339 (Mar 11, 2012)

Deadpan said:


> The usual battle of greyhounds vs racehorses always boggles the mind



Racehorses would win hands down


----------



## kawasakirider (Mar 11, 2012)

JAS101 said:


> lmao , did u not see my post - i used to own mazdas [ last time i checked they were jap cars ] go on ausrotary and type in JASRX [ btw thats me ] u will see that i have built a couple of tough rotors over the years ........ i also downt own a v8 lol i never have [ i never said i did] it was just an example . i own a straight 6 barra engine [ if u know what that is]




Hahaha, nah mate, no clue what it is. I'd call it a DOHC i6, easier to determine which i6 you're talking about, as the e and a series were single sticks. But I've never done engine conversions on fords and have no clue what I'm talking about


----------



## SA_Goannas (Mar 12, 2012)

Interesting all this talk about 'handling & power' from Jap cars, yet there's nothing about EVO's or STI's. Maybe if you'd been to the track you'd be talking about them. Having done more track days than I care to remember, I've never seen one of these 'grey imports' go around Mallala, let alone be quicker or handle better than some of the Commodores & Falcons. You don't see any 'grey imports' at the track (no, don't mention 'drifting' LOL)... probably because a) they really don't handle any better than granny's Corolla & b) they're all driven by pre-pubescent, pimple-faced teenagers doing their best to kill themselves on the street. It's a real shame.

I think some of you need to grow up (before you're a statistic), leave the traffic light GP behind you & visit the track. FWIW, my daily is now a Landcruiser


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 12, 2012)

Agreed.
It all comes down to personal pref at the end of the day.
I have mates that are into drag racing and mates that are into track racing. It is a totally different world.


----------



## PMyers (Mar 12, 2012)

Venomous1111 said:


> ...sounding like it has a cold when changing gears


BWAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
Love it.

Seriously though, what's the go with the car named "Sylvia"?!? It seems to be a bit of a favourite with the hoon-heads around here. But Sylvia? Could you get any more of a limp-wristed, weak-arsed, girls-blouse of a name for a car?


----------



## Skelhorn (Mar 12, 2012)

Hahaha Always a topic at hand, dont get me wrong, I respect V8's but they are all Torque and no traction, even in saying that, I have a mate whos VE SS puts out 450hp at the rear treads, My 310hp rex demolishes it...Every time (and this guy can drive) even at a 60km/hr run I am able to get ahead. Nothing at all beats a boosted GTR 34-Thats my dream car-Hopefully my next one. And not much beats the imports. My other mate with his 417hp evo chews down his mates 700hp twin turbo'ed 2010 HSV....Little embarrasing really for the v8's lol, Can't even keep up with a 4cyl!
But good convo and major topic of discussion 



waynes_reptiles said:


> Interesting all this talk about 'handling & power' from Jap cars, yet there's nothing about EVO's or STI's. Maybe if you'd been to the track you'd be talking about them. Having done more track days than I care to remember, I've never seen one of these 'grey imports' go around Mallala, let alone be quicker or handle better than some of the Commodores & Falcons. You don't see any 'grey imports' at the track (no, don't mention 'drifting' LOL)... probably because a) they really don't handle any better than granny's Corolla & b) they're all driven by pre-pubescent, pimple-faced teenagers doing their best to kill themselves on the street. It's a real shame.
> 
> I think some of you need to grow up (before you're a statistic), leave the traffic light GP behind you & visit the track. FWIW, my daily is now a Landcruiser




Well have you ever actually driven one man? yes you may have done more track days then you can remember but what did you drive? Same car time and time again? Handling in both the subaru's and mitsubishi's are superior to your fords and holdens, common sense says 4 wheels spinning will stick you to the road better then 2. I have driven HSV's, FPV's, Imports and even exotics (2 lotus's and a porche). Now the lotus handled better then all but was running fat slicks. The holden was crap, slid out round a round about at 35km/hr when my subaru can take the same thing at 60km. Unless you have driving all types of highly modified vehicles you have not experienced the handling capabilities of them! Out of the new vehiles (last 5-6 years) the awd import's have always handled better then the fords and holden's. All the track days I go too the GTR's and porches dominate the field leaving the 6L goon bags behind. The evo's or sti's that go are usually stocko and driving by enthusiast for the handling capabilities and cornering. Top speed is not their forte unless highly modified!
But as for the comment about the pre pubescent teens, I completely agree until the P plate laws came into place resticting these vehicles to be owned until people were off their 3 years of P plates.
Out of the 45 people in the AWD club I was in I was the second youngest at 23! Majortiy of the guys were 26-35

Everyones different


----------



## insane-warlord (Mar 12, 2012)

ive got a stock as a rock 34 mate and i love every part of it, and whoever likes fto the front wheel drive slow Mitsubishi peice of **** should have the big euthanasia needle


----------



## bracey91 (Mar 12, 2012)

I think evo's and rexys are fantastic and agree that around the track they are the way to go, in fact the first car I ever drove on my L's was a WRX and then my dads clubsport which I also think is insane. I personally just like drifting and you can call me 'a hoon who is just going to be a stastic' and I also am not a pre pubescent teenager. when I am driving to and from work I take it very easy and consider myself to be a safe and responsible driver. as I like to take care of my car, but on the track on the weekends it's a different story.


----------



## Skelhorn (Mar 12, 2012)

bracey91 said:


> I think evo's and rexys are fantastic and agree that around the track they are the way to go, in fact the first car I ever drove on my L's was a WRX and then my dads clubsport which I also think is insane. I personally just like drifting and you can call me 'a hoon who is just going to be a stastic' and I also am not a pre pubescent teenager. when I am driving to and from work I take it very easy and consider myself to be a safe and responsible driver. as I like to take care of my car, but on the track on the weekends it's a different story.




Agree'd, There is a time and place for driving and also I can't bloody afford to be continually "hooning" with the cost of fuel at the moment haha I am buying a 50cc scooter next month lol. $6 to fill in comparison to $75-$80 haha.
Also on the hoon topic every car doing donuts and making smoke and tyre screeching noise is often a holden or ford....RWD, doesn't happen often for AWD vehicles


----------



## bracey91 (Mar 12, 2012)

Skelhorn said:


> Agree'd, There is a time and place for driving and also I can't bloody afford to be continually "hooning" with the cost of fuel at the moment haha I am buying a 50cc scooter next month lol. $6 to fill in comparison to $75-$80 haha.
> Also on the hoon topic every car doing donuts and making smoke and tyre screeching noise is often a holden or ford....RWD, doesn't happen often for AWD vehicles



couldnt agree more, if I drove like a hoon all week my whole pay check would go to fuel! also agree that its always commodores and fords that you see doing burnouts.........but not gonna lie, I love a good burnout.

While we are on the 'burnout' topic which im sure no matter what type of car your into every car enthusiast like a good burnout, heres a sneaky pic of me in my old VE on Australia day having a bit of fun


----------



## bimbo (Mar 12, 2012)

Skelhorn said:


> The holden was crap, slid out round a round about at 35km/hr when my subaru can take the same thing at 60km.



I don't know what sort of commodore you where driving but my misses 6cly VY has no trouble getting around round abouts much faster than 35km/hr

Each to their own I say, import 4cyl don't really do it for me but credit where credit is due there are plenty out there with some impressive figures. 
Beafed up 4x4's is where it is at - does it count as a jap import if I put a 1uzfe into my hilux? cause that is whats happening later this year (possibly blown if I can find the $) best of both worlds. 

All this talk about power and handling and for the most part you can't legally use most of it on our roads.

Cheers
James


----------



## Erebos (Mar 12, 2012)

bimbo said:


> I don't know what sort of commodore you where driving but my misses 6cly VY has no trouble getting around round abouts much faster than 35km/hr
> 
> Each to their own I say, import 4cyl don't really do it for me but credit where credit is due there are plenty out there with some impressive figures.
> Beafed up 4x4's is where it is at - does it count as a jap import if I put a 1uzfe into my hilux? cause that is whats happening later this year (possibly blown if I can find the $) best of both worlds.
> ...



You all are Jokeing right I have a vu ss ute and I can say honestly it depends on your quality tires cheap crap slides!


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Skelhorn (Mar 12, 2012)

His tyres were $2,000 for 4. It was slightly wet and I had turned traction control off earlier that day (when I said slid out I didn't mean completely flick the tail out-it lost traction and slid alittle)...does that make more sense? But my WRX doesn't have "traction control" and my tyres cost me $150each (Nexen N6000) and even with over 300 ponies at the wheels I still can't spin the tyres (Unless the roads are soaked haha) and when I nail it around a corner in the wet if it slips as soon as I accelerate...BOOOYAAAAAAAA Back on track. Logically RWD with no weight on the back treads (as they are front engine-like 99% of cars) its not surprising they slip, spin etc etc. 
Fact of life!


----------



## Erebos (Mar 12, 2012)

Agreed awd/4wd are a lot harder to spin. Also if tires where 2k don't mean there good and where they new or bald, how was the alignment and suspension and diff ratio all factors on making a wheel rotate with/without traction. It's only my two bobs but all in all a Subaru wrx will Handel 10 times better then a commodore unless it's a new Holden and a crap clapped out subey then that's different. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## kawasakirider (Mar 12, 2012)

waynes_reptiles said:


> Interesting all this talk about 'handling & power' from Jap cars, yet there's nothing about EVO's or STI's. Maybe if you'd been to the track you'd be talking about them. Having done more track days than I care to remember, I've never seen one of these 'grey imports' go around Mallala, let alone be quicker or handle better than some of the Commodores & Falcons. You don't see any 'grey imports' at the track (no, don't mention 'drifting' LOL)... probably because a) they really don't handle any better than granny's Corolla & b) they're all driven by pre-pubescent, pimple-faced teenagers doing their best to kill themselves on the street. It's a real shame.
> 
> I think some of you need to grow up (before you're a statistic), leave the traffic light GP behind you & visit the track. FWIW, my daily is now a Landcruiser



Silvias aren't all JDM imports, there are ADM Silvias and there were ADM R32GTR's. There's a reason the R32 was banned from bathurst mate, they were a street car with some boost and they raped the falcons and the commodores, they even put a weight penalty on them....

You can't argue that a HUGE long wheelbase family car will handle better than a light, small jap car. It's not true, jap cars out handle, and with the right mods, out power aussie muscle cars. They don't even need to out power them, because they are quicker even with 100KW less....




PMyers said:


> BWAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> Love it.
> 
> Seriously though, what's the go with the car named "Sylvia"?!? It seems to be a bit of a favourite with the hoon-heads around here. But Sylvia? Could you get any more of a limp-wristed, weak-arsed, girls-blouse of a name for a car?



It's "Silvia" and I suppose Eleanor is so much tougher, aye? Cars are referred to with girls names, I guarantee if someone took you in a silvia with some work, you wouldn't be worrying about calling it a weak arsed car, because your **** would be puckering.


----------



## deebo (Mar 12, 2012)

previous rides were:

01 liberty - owned it for 1yr before binned the standard running gear and replace with wrx running gear
96 gtr33
92 landrcuiser
91 gtr 32
91 liberty with full 02 sti running gear, gab coil overs, bond cage, alcon brakes etc
now an 07 hilux.....

cars are mor of a money pit than snakes!

The last car I imported I never even drove before I sold it - s14 with JUN 2.2, T88-34D, HKS sequential box, digital dash, full cage, HKS coil overs etc etc.....

Working in and owning a business that imports stuff from Japland you tend to lose your excitement for cars and are constantly wondering how much you could part them out for not how nice they would be to own.....

One day ill get myself another rice burner but I still the nicest was the GTR33 for a daily drive.

good luck with it mate and they are fun to own but can modifying them can be a costly exercise and track days become a costly exercise when you constantly wanting to go quicker.

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/chit-chat-39/new-race-car-anyone-140452/


----------



## Skelhorn (Mar 12, 2012)

kawasakirider said:


> Silvias aren't all JDM imports, there are ADM Silvias and there were ADM R32GTR's. There's a reason the R32 was banned from bathurst mate, they were a street car with some boost and they raped the falcons and the commodores, they even put a weight penalty on them....




Remember when the Subaru and porches and all that ran the bathurst too haha and they beat all the H&F and one other thing when the Subaru WRX first hit the aussie market and got popular back in 94-96ish the police force had to buy a couple as their conventional Holdens and Fords were unable to keep up with the Subies! Yewwwwwww


----------



## leighroyaus (Mar 12, 2012)

heres my r34 gt-t, 2002 model series 2, first australian owner, cleanest import ive had,not a single dint or scratch engine was in immaculate condition etc.

nismo coilovers, nismo full stainless exhaust, custom dump, return flow blitz intercooler, few otehr minor mods, enough to not draw attention to it, sorry for the iphone photo, i have a movie of it too we made bored one weekend, but has the numberplates in it, if you want it pm me

thinking about selling in the next 6 months tho


----------



## bracey91 (Mar 12, 2012)

leighroyaus said:


> heres my r34 gt-t, 2002 model series 2, first australian owner, cleanest import ive had,not a single dint or scratch engine was in immaculate condition etc.
> 
> nismo coilovers, nismo full stainless exhaust, custom dump, return flow blitz intercooler, few otehr minor mods, enough to not draw attention to it, sorry for the iphone photo, i have a movie of it too we made bored one weekend, but has the numberplates in it, if you want it pm me
> 
> thinking about selling in the next 6 months tho



Looks really nice leighroy.. Love it! Will upload some pics of my 33 later in the week when I get off my *** and get the camera out!


----------



## JungleManSam (Mar 12, 2012)

I will have my P's soon, I wanna get a good car but not too expensive. How much does it cost to import a car? How much u going to sell ur car for Leighroyaus? Just curious


----------



## kawasakirider (Mar 12, 2012)

JungleManSam said:


> I will have my P's soon, I wanna get a good car but not too expensive. How much does it cost to import a car? How much u going to sell ur car for Leighroyaus? Just curious



Don't get an import on your p's, a non turbo skyline isn't worth it.



leighroyaus said:


> heres my r34 gt-t, 2002 model series 2, first australian owner, cleanest import ive had,not a single dint or scratch engine was in immaculate condition etc.
> 
> nismo coilovers, nismo full stainless exhaust, custom dump, return flow blitz intercooler, few otehr minor mods, enough to not draw attention to it, sorry for the iphone photo, i have a movie of it too we made bored one weekend, but has the numberplates in it, if you want it pm me
> 
> thinking about selling in the next 6 months tho




Nice man! Very, very nice. YGPM.


----------



## JungleManSam (Mar 12, 2012)

A non turbo skyline is legal though


----------



## kawasakirider (Mar 12, 2012)

JungleManSam said:


> A non turbo skyline is legal though



They're legal but they are slow as and have crap brakes and diff. Seriously dude, get a 5 speed falcon or commodore on your p's, that's about the most powerful and fun thing you could drive, you won't get picked on by cops too much and you won't have a skyline that gets killed by a hyundai i20


----------



## JungleManSam (Mar 12, 2012)

They got highish prices compared hyundai i20's too  it is so hard to find half decent cars with lowish kms and still half decent motors. All the good cars from the last generation have been flogged. It would cost more in repairs than the car its self would


----------



## SA_Goannas (Mar 12, 2012)

Skelhorn said:


> but what did you drive? Same car time and time again?



No, first track car was a R32 Skyline, then a MY05 STI (was also my daily), now it's a Cosworth powered RS2000 Escort.



kawasakirider said:


> There's a reason the R32 was banned from bathurst mate, they were a street car with some boost and they raped the falcons and the commodores, they even put a weight penalty on them....



Yes I'm well aware of the R32's potential 



kawasakirider said:


> You can't argue that a HUGE long wheelbase family car will handle better than a light, small jap car.



I wasn't arguing, nor am I favouring the V8's at all, just indicating that in my experience you don't see the riced up (the ones with a milo tin angled muffler/s, chinese takeaway on the doors, bling everywhere) grey imports on the track, you'll generally find them racing Hyundai's off at the traffic lights... & based upon many of the posts in this thread, I imagine the majority of you fit this category. At least many of the 'performance' Commodore & Falcon owners (I'm talking GTP, XR6/8, SSV, HSV etc) actually take their cars to the track. You'd be surprised just how well a Falcondore can go around corners.

FWIW, I'm only mentioning the track because of the ridiculous claims that 'this car handles better than that car'. Most of you have no idea how to set a car up to handle well, you read far too many car forums looking for some ideas on 'street cred'. Get off the 'net & take an Advanced Driving Course at a track, it'll be the most fun you've ever had, you might even learn something. Then just maybe you won't end up on the six o'clock news...


----------



## leighroyaus (Mar 12, 2012)

JungleManSam said:


> I will have my P's soon, I wanna get a good car but not too expensive. How much does it cost to import a car? How much u going to sell ur car for Leighroyaus? Just curious



Prolly 20k ish. Prolly put 22.5 on it


----------



## kawasakirider (Mar 12, 2012)

waynes_reptiles said:


> No, first track car was a R32 Skyline, then a MY05 STI (was also my daily), now it's a Cosworth powered RS2000 Escort.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1: There are a hell of a lot of tracked imports man, the reason YOU personally don't see them is that, as you know, each car club arranges their own track days. You won't find many falcons at a skylinesaustralia texikhana or a wakie track day, nor will you find skylines and silvias at an all ford day.

2: I've worked on bikes and cars my whole life dude, you can't come in here with a generalisation and say that most of us wouldn't know how to modify a car correctly.

3: Street cred is BS. Rice rockets with shopping lists down the side of their car, neon lights and stupid wings are disgusting. Plus, if I was looking for "street cred" I'd get a VP commo, chop the springs, put a mini spool in it, slap a VZ maloo front bar on it even though it doesn't fit, top it off with a chev badge and call it a day.

4: I've been racing motocross all my life, one thing it has taught me is to recognise my limits and only push them in a controlled environment. Plus, for the past 4 and a half years, I've been driving over 100 km a day on one of the worst stretches of road in Australia. I know how to drive safely on a public road, I have avoided major collisions and I have no intention of landing myself on ACA. 

Just because someone is young doesn't mean they don't know how to drive. It also doesn't mean we don't know how to work on a car and it certainly doesn't mean that we are incapable of driving safely, whether it be on a track or on a public road.


----------



## bracey91 (Mar 12, 2012)

I also absolutely hate those ricers, the first thing my dad did was put me in and advanced driving course up at eastern creek, I have also done the drift school there... Both were amazing and I learnt a lot.. People can generalize all they want and can call me a hoon, but I'm not some P plater drifting with 'all da boyz' on a Friday night.. I take it seriously and go to the track.

Although on my P's when I was 17-18 I got the old commodore smoking back in the day.. But that never hurt anyone


----------



## JungleManSam (Mar 12, 2012)

I have 1 skid under my belt. It was the first time driving on the road too


----------



## Erebos (Mar 12, 2012)

I have done plenty of skids. I have to soak my jocks in nappy sand and good skids don't come out either. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## kawasakirider (Mar 12, 2012)

JungleManSam said:


> I have 1 skid under my belt. It was the first time driving on the road too



If you're gunna drive imports like an idiot, you're one of the reasons it's so hard to own and modify one without getting picked on. Keep it to the track, or at least out in the sticks where the only person you're gunna hurt is yourself and you won't be seen.


----------



## thomasssss (Mar 12, 2012)

cement said:


> Yeah boys!! My Landcruiser troopy is a Toyota and its got a turbo and bald tyres so I get a bit of a drift up around wet roundabouts. And oh yeah the 4.2 1HDFTE has heaps of power, you should see the torque I get out of low range!!!
> Got off my 'p's around 27 yrs ago.
> Its a 3 door....is that ok?


im with you here i got my toyota 4runner its the 3L and i supped it up with turbo diesel should see me driftin in the mud


----------



## JungleManSam (Mar 12, 2012)

No no, I think you misunderstand. It was my first time driving and didnt know what I was doing, it was an accident. I was in a Honda Jazz.


----------



## thomasssss (Mar 12, 2012)

kawasakirider said:


> If you're gunna drive imports like an idiot, you're one of the reasons it's so hard to own and modify one without getting picked on. Keep it to the track, or at least out in the sticks where the only person you're gunna hurt is yourself and you won't be seen.


relax i did the same thing my first time driving was in a holden barina and i kept stalling it and after a while i gave it a bit to much with the combination of the drop of a clutch on grass its the recipe for a wheel spin maybe junglemansam did the same


----------



## Erebos (Mar 12, 2012)

I reef the handbrake up on my 1.2 liter Toyota paseo and do sick skids bro.  lol


Cheers Brenton


----------



## JungleManSam (Mar 12, 2012)

I certainly did do the same thing lol. I havnt skidded once since then, I have 70 hours in 3 months


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 12, 2012)

Keep it to the tracks. I know I sound old but it is good advice. Do a driving course if you want to know how a car reacts and if your going to give your car a squirt on the road don't be stupid and do it in a dangerous place where you can hurt yourself or others more importantly.


----------



## bracey91 (Mar 13, 2012)

Grogshla said:


> Keep it to the tracks. I know I sound old but it is good advice. Do a driving course if you want to know how a car reacts and if your going to give your car a squirt on the road don't be stupid and do it in a dangerous place where you can hurt yourself or others more importantly.



Well said!


----------



## Skelhorn (Mar 13, 2012)

Well This is my baby, and she's pretty stock on the outside but different story under the hood


----------



## Erebos (Mar 13, 2012)

Hmmm what's rolling under the hood. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## kawasakirider (Mar 13, 2012)

br3nton said:


> Hmmm what's rolling under the hood.
> 
> 
> Cheers Brenton



A boxer engine I'd imagine 

Is anyone else excited about the new toyota 86 and Subaru BRZ? They llook horrible stock, but someone has done a really great chop of one with a decent kit and some nice rims, they looks awesome. It's nice that Subaru and Toyota are actually coming out with a manual RWD car, it's the closest thing to a fun sports car since the S15 I reckon (bar the 350 and 370z).


----------



## Skelhorn (Mar 13, 2012)

Under the hood is enough to chew most 500-550 hp V8 muscle dudes. And when I get another spare 5g a little bit more planned  for better response and earlier boost


----------



## Erebos (Mar 13, 2012)

Soooo........? You still never answered. Just be brief I don't want to know the internal dimensions of your bores or anything just curios 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Skelhorn (Mar 14, 2012)

Aftermarket breakdown without brands or size-

Injectors
Turbo
Custom TMIC
Oil Catch Can
Filters (Air, Oil)
In tank Fuel pump
High flow Perrin Piping
3inch Straight through exhaust/Cat/Extractors/3inch dump pipe
Radiator
Spark Plugs and Leads
Custom Clutch

Sway bars
h brace
Anti lift kit
Short Shifter
STI springs


Interior Nothing much
Just after market speakers running off an amp under the seats-Am getting a set of 6x9's (custom installed) and another amp for a little more volume
7inch touch DVD screen
Stock full Leather interior
Stock Sunroof
Carbon Fibre Gauge inlay (3 centre) 1 down downside
Rev Gauge

I don't think I have forgotten anything but meh you never know lol theres a bit to remember 

Whatcha think Brenton?


----------



## Beard (Mar 14, 2012)

bracey91 said:


> Just wondering if theres any Japanese import/drift enthusiasts on here.
> 
> I just recently got off my Green P's onto my full licence allowing me to finally own a turbo, ive always been into them and enjoy going up eastern creek skid pan and having a drift in my mates cars.
> 
> ...




A 20yo p plater in a turbo'd car and he's talking bout 'drifting'..........hmmmmmmmm. It kinda reminds me of a news story I read once.

I can't remember how it ended but I'm thinking not too well!


----------



## Skelhorn (Mar 14, 2012)

He just got off his P's Beard  And his asking if there are any enthusiasts on here. If his drifting on a track its a great place to do it  Not so much on the road....
Plus if his getting a stock 95 R33 they are slow as **** (no offence Bracey91), a brand new SV6 will put them to work! Unless he does the basics mods like turbo, intercooler, injectors, piping and fuel pump then his all good haha


----------



## JAS101 (Mar 14, 2012)

Skelhorn said:


> Aftermarket breakdown without brands or size-
> 
> Injectors
> Turbo
> ...


cool what size turb is it and what boost are u running ?


----------



## Beard (Mar 14, 2012)

Here is my drift machine. Drift ? you may ask. Yup. You shoulda seen me in the bottom of a greasy, muddy paddock the other night going to get the fox I just shot!!!


----------



## JAS101 (Mar 14, 2012)

btw heres my old jap car the old madza


----------



## Erebos (Mar 14, 2012)

Skelhorn said:


> Aftermarket breakdown without brands or size-
> 
> Injectors
> Turbo
> ...



Nice man personally I'm a v8 man but can appreciate others so you still haven't done any major work to the motor, heads, gearbox or diff see when building up a car I do everything before I go for power like brakes suspension and a must a gearbox 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Beard (Mar 14, 2012)

More turbo than engine there JAS


----------



## jedi_339 (Mar 14, 2012)

Beard said:


> Here is my drift machine. Drift ? you may ask. Yup. You shoulda seen me in the bottom of a greasy, muddy paddock the other night going to get the fox I just shot!!!



I'm envious, that's where I'd like to be 

As for cars, I was doing an RB30 and RB25DET conversion a couple of years ago in my old R31 series 3 silhoutte

Part way through the process it got stolen, and sold to a wrecker and bits went missing and I got it back, and it was wrecked (had another car dropped on top of it) then when I was away for work a 'mate' (now ex mate) let it get impounded by council, then more bits went missing (we'll just say 'removed' by a certain council member)

and that's when I just said F*[email protected] it, too much hassle, and that was the end of me spending money on cars, didn't work the first time so not going to waste money again :lol:


----------



## Skelhorn (Mar 14, 2012)

Beard said:


> Here is my drift machine. Drift ? you may ask. Yup. You shoulda seen me in the bottom of a greasy, muddy paddock the other night going to get the fox I just shot!!!



Yeah I can't get offroad on mine HAHAHA
I do like to go offroad...am heading out to site in 60 minutes and its been raining yewwwwwwwww!

Turbo is a TD06 18G Running 18pound!

RX-3??? Nice...that would have gone alright..massive looking turbo on it lol!



br3nton said:


> Nice man personally I'm a v8 man but can appreciate others so you still haven't done any major work to the motor, heads, gearbox or diff see when building up a car I do everything before I go for power like brakes suspension and a must a gearbox
> 
> 
> Cheers Brenton



The standard Brakes on the Rexies are good to around 420hp so thats not required. Gearboxes hold out till a comfortable 360hp and drive train is around that 400HP. Its not an STI. If it were I would get 600HP out of those three before works would be required. I will eventually be getting a full gearbox, brakes and chasis upgrade if I chase more power. I can get all that imported from Japan for 7G...The geabox ALONE in Australia costs 7-9g second hand and thats without anything else. But at the moment I am happy with my Low 300 ponies and its been going strong...mind you I'm not a F wit and thrash it every day. its a daily driver!


----------



## bracey91 (Mar 14, 2012)

Beard said:


> A 20yo p plater in a turbo'd car and he's talking bout 'drifting'..........hmmmmmmmm. It kinda reminds me of a news story I read once.
> 
> I can't remember how it ended but I'm thinking not too well!



Ive been around turbos and V8's my whole life, they are nothing new to me, I can just now own and drive on myself, this doesnt make me a hoon at all.. your just stereotyping which is fine.. but if you knew me you would think different. 






Skelhorn said:


> He just got off his P's Beard  And his asking if there are any enthusiasts on here. If his drifting on a track its a great place to do it  Not so much on the road....
> Plus if his getting a stock 95 R33 they are slow as **** (no offence Bracey91), a brand new SV6 will put them to work! Unless he does the basics mods like turbo, intercooler, injectors, piping and fuel pump then his all good haha



No offence taken, my previous car actually was an sv6 VE commodore and after driving that for almost 3 years and now being in a r33 turbo for the last few weeks I think it leaves it for dust.. no comparrison IMO... and I do plan to mod the engine for some more power, but nothing ridiculous!


----------



## JAS101 (Mar 14, 2012)

Beard said:


> More turbo than engine there JAS


yeah it was a big turbo - after i took the car apart and sold everything i gave the turbo to my brother . its now in his s6 rx7 .
inow have a ford fg xr6 turbo with the usual mods - cooler - cooler piping - injectors - high flow cat - air intake- and a tune . running 14 psi ,dynoed @ 305rwkw [ 410 rwhp] its quick enough for me , i can go on long trips with it - without costing a mint in fuel. and its not cop bait in looks or sound .


----------



## sjirlie (Mar 14, 2012)

young, old, who cares. im a nanna and love my 1988 nissan cefiro rb20det. flew across australia to buy it and drove it back. leaves all the p platers in my dust and gob smacked when they realise the driver is a woman and an oldy schooler at that hahahah


----------



## deebo (Mar 14, 2012)

ceffys are a cool car.......rb20s are also an underrated engine - as long as you are happy to rev them they can make great engines but the fact they are so easily replaced with rb25 they often get overlooked. I also love the ca18 engine - great little engine but just doesnt like to get hot and many people biff them for a SR as there are many more aftermarket parts available for the SR engine.


----------



## hugsta (Mar 14, 2012)

This is my old toy, sold her a while ago now, but still looks exactly the same, sports a 2l 6cyl turbo with 198kw at the treads. It goes nice for a daily driver apparently. I want to get another RA28 and drop in a 1UZFE V8. Be a nice little project.


----------



## Skelhorn (Mar 15, 2012)

kawasakirider said:


> Grunt? Dude, show me a holden that has more grunt than a worked RB26/30.
> 
> [video=youtube;wq-o_nmDsY0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wq-o_nmDsY0[/video]
> 
> ...


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 15, 2012)

kawasakirider said:


> I bet you can even get her to spin 'em up in 2nd when it's pi$$ing down rain on a grassy area! What a beast.




I bet he can make short work of median strips at the lights though  :lol:


----------



## Beard (Mar 15, 2012)

Skelhorn said:


> kawasakirider said:
> 
> 
> > Grunt? Dude, show me a holden that has more grunt than a worked RB26/30.
> ...


----------



## Justdragons (Mar 15, 2012)

I have mates with these 45k falcons running 400 odd hourses and i have mates in 20k evos killing them.. Its not always power its also weight and putting the power down.. I have a 99 wrx and its only got 150 odd atw and i still kill half of my mates through the hills but in a drag they would drill me. Its the old mac vs pc debate, v8 vs boosted jap. I love that my car flutters through gear changes and sticks to the road. If i can stop spending money on reptiles ( not bloody likely lol) im gonna but an evo 8 or 9 at the end of the year. Quick, handels amazing, looks mean and will eat alot of v8s about the place. Its personal opinion. Its also the driver. You can have all the power you want but if you are a crap driver your not going anywhere..  my 2c


----------



## Beard (Mar 15, 2012)

2 wheels are the go  I know a bloke with a Gsxr 7-11 turbo. Its putting 300kw at the wheel in a 180kg bike!!!

My yammie wasn't that fancy but it boggied along just nicely


----------



## Skelhorn (Mar 15, 2012)

justdragons said:


> I have mates with these 45k falcons running 400 odd hourses and i have mates in 20k evos killing them.. Its not always power its also weight and putting the power down.. I have a 99 wrx and its only got 150 odd atw and i still kill half of my mates through the hills but in a drag they would drill me. Its the old mac vs pc debate, v8 vs boosted jap. I love that my car flutters through gear changes and sticks to the road. If i can stop spending money on reptiles ( not bloody likely lol) im gonna but an evo 8 or 9 at the end of the year. Quick, handels amazing, looks mean and will eat alot of v8s about the place. Its personal opinion. Its also the driver. You can have all the power you want but if you are a crap driver your not going anywhere..  my 2c




My mate put 12g into his evo (he got a mate to help install the stuff and bought all his gear from america) but after 12g he is putting out a comfortable 417hp at all 4's on 26psi. It chews! His able to chew down 650hp v8's driving around town and because it grips its fast lol. I personally like the rexies over the evo's the 2.5L displacement gets you that better torque figure but meh everyones different 
Enjoy the evo if you get one


----------



## Erebos (Mar 15, 2012)

Beard said:


> 2 wheels are the go  I know a bloke with a Gsxr 7-11 turbo. Its putting 300kw at the wheel in a 180kg bike!!!
> 
> My yammie wasn't that fancy but it boggied along just nicely



Agreed my bike has two powers. Left leg and right leg. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Mayo (Mar 15, 2012)

Beard said:


> 2 wheels are the go  I know a bloke with a Gsxr 7-11 turbo. Its putting 300kw at the wheel in a 180kg bike!!!
> 
> My yammie wasn't that fancy but it boggied along just nicely




Your not wrong there, My 06 ZX10 used to leave most things for dead. 
They did a comparative of a 370k hotted up Porche I think it was vs a standard R1 around Bathurst. The R1 killed it.


----------



## Erebos (Mar 15, 2012)

Mayo said:


> Your not wrong there, My 06 ZX10 used to leave most things for dead.
> They did a comparative of a 370k hotted up Porche I think it was vs a standard R1 around Bathurst. The R1 killed it.



Was it the 06 or 09 zx10 that got labeled the wido maker


Cheers Brenton


----------



## XKiller (Mar 15, 2012)

Go the Rotary,'


----------



## Mayo (Mar 15, 2012)

I think your thinking of the R1. There was a stat rolling around somewhere of the number of R1's that didn't make it more than 10 km from the store they were bought from. There engine is positioned much closer to the back wheel, made cornering with the power down a hair raising experience.


----------



## Wookie (Mar 17, 2012)

The only Jap I want to be seen in is the new skyline. 

2012 Nissan GT-R Black Edition with Red Recaro Seats RARE & EXCLUSIVE - YouTube

Aesthetics are more important than speed IMO so I'll stick to an R8, thanks 

Modified Audi R8 V10 GT Style - YouTube
Audi R8 GT V10 Starts, Rev & Sound - YouTube

That said, I would settle for an Aston :lol: 
Audi R8 GT V10 Starts, Rev & Sound - YouTube

Or a Lambo.
Lamborghini Aventador LP700-4 Start Up and LOUD Acceleration - YouTube


----------



## Wench (Mar 17, 2012)

Nissan cefiro for me  used to have a white sr20 one with a t518z turbo.. But it got stolen in 2008.. Now have a black one.. Pretty much just stock project car with rb20


----------



## Skelhorn (Mar 19, 2012)

Wookie said:


> The only Jap I want to be seen in is the new skyline.
> 
> 2012 Nissan GT-R Black Edition with Red Recaro Seats RARE & EXCLUSIVE - YouTube



Pitty you can't use launch control tho, makes the warrenty invalid...Load of crap really!


----------



## timantula (Mar 19, 2012)

View attachment 243320
View attachment 243321
View attachment 243322


----------



## Skelhorn (Mar 19, 2012)

timantula said:


> View attachment 243320
> View attachment 243321
> View attachment 243322




Attachments didn't work champ. Try again!


----------



## timantula (Mar 19, 2012)

heres my 97 sti v3.. 2.5l


----------



## Skelhorn (Mar 19, 2012)

Very curious??? is the Roll cage neccessary? Are you putting out some rediculous power lol? It looks good don't get me wrong...but uneccessary weight if you are under 500hp i beleive 

I like the massive FMIC  good work!


----------



## timantula (Mar 19, 2012)

Skelhorn said:


> Very curious??? is the Roll cage neccessary? Are you putting out some rediculous power lol? It looks good don't get me wrong...but uneccessary weight if you are under 500hp i beleive
> 
> I like the massive FMIC  good work!


the roll cage was in the car when i imported it, and yes it weighs a ton even tho ive taken out 3 bars of the cage, its yet to go on the dyno as theres still a couple of lil gremlins to work out with the engine as its a totally fresh build, we are hoping to pass the 500hp mark. and no the cage isnt Necessary but i like it. im hoping it will be going in the next month fingers crossed.


----------



## Ground_Level (Mar 19, 2012)

Here is a few photos of my current car that i have been building very slowly for the past 6 years 

















my Previous Toy 











Not really drift spec but another on my previous rides 





















Current new toy 

FG xr6 turbo modifly


----------



## Skelhorn (Mar 19, 2012)

timantula said:


> the roll cage was in the car when i imported it, and yes it weighs a ton even tho ive taken out 3 bars of the cage, its yet to go on the dyno as theres still a couple of lil gremlins to work out with the engine as its a totally fresh build, we are hoping to pass the 500hp mark. and no the cage isnt Necessary but i like it. im hoping it will be going in the next month fingers crossed.



Nice import mate. Sucks your down in melbourne...Would of loved to check it out lol. A 500hp wrx 2.5L should get you into the 10's downt he 1/4 mate if you have a decent launch control (or can launch if yourself). i find its bloody hard to launch the AWD, bit more skill required then a typical 2wd haha.

Keep me informed how it goes on the DYNO  Would love to find out your overall figure!



Ground_Level said:


> Here is a few photos of my current car that i have been building very slowly for the past 6 years



Hahaha nice work. Love the S13! that will go alright. Just a few toys..Lucky man. I don't have the time or freedom from the wife to do that haha. Love the size of the Garage the S13 is in...plenty of space to pull ******* apart!


----------



## timantula (Mar 19, 2012)

yea ive got launch control and anti lag setup thru the motec. and the 2.5 is actually 2.8865 to be exact.. im still thinking about a shot of giggle for the strip but im also a bit worried about dragging it as the engine has cost me far too much $$$$$. i think ill stick with hillclimbs and cruizing. forsure ill post the dyno reading when it happens.



Ground_Level said:


> Here is a few photos of my current car that i have been building very slowly for the past 6 years
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that mazda looks smooth as! i like it.


----------



## Skelhorn (Mar 19, 2012)

timantula said:


> yea ive got launch control and anti lag setup thru the motec. and the 2.5 is actually 2.8865 to be exact.. im still thinking about a shot of giggle for the strip but im also a bit worried about dragging it as the engine has cost me far too much $$$$$. i think ill stick with hillclimbs and cruizing. forsure ill post the dyno reading when it happens.



Lucky Bastard! You put the stroker kit onto it! DAM I am jealous now. That thing will have an incredible torque curve being an almost 2.9L 4 CLY lol WOW can't wait for the figure now. Would also love to see a tune run on E85. I reckon you would easily push a low 600hp out if you are hoping for over 500hp on pump fuel! A 370kw+ rexie would be deadly!


----------



## melly88 (Mar 21, 2012)

i cant believe that there is 9 pages of jap car talk & no1 has mentioned a zed. 300zx either z31 or z32 etc


----------



## kawasakirider (Mar 21, 2012)

melly88 said:


> i cant believe that there is 9 pages of jap car talk & no1 has mentioned a zed. 300zx either z31 or z32 etc



They're horrible cars lol. Plus, have you seen the engine bay on one? The most cluttered design ever. It makes it easier to undo the mounts, take the bonnet off and jack it up with a crane to get to anything.

I reckon 350z's are cool, I wish some were turbo from factory, though.


----------



## thepythonguy (Mar 21, 2012)

here's one of me old soarer can't believe no one has mentioned the mighty 1jz and 2jz


----------



## melly88 (Mar 22, 2012)

nothing wrong with the old vg30et  you just take the whole engine out work on it then put it back lol & cut the bonnet open if need be.


----------



## Skelhorn (Mar 22, 2012)

I love the 350Z's but they are extremely hard to work. heard alot of $$$ for little gain...Hey much like your 4Cly haha.


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 1, 2012)

I went for a spin in a 280 RWKW 33 yesterday. Pretty scary being a passanger with the rear end loose as at close to 100 with powerpoles and oncoming traffic! 

It has a T04Z turbo set up, 80mm TB, Forward facing plenum (kinda like a greddy or a plasmaman, but a knock off one), idk what else it had, obviously pump and injectors and turbo back exhaust. Would scare me if it was on stock internals, who knows how long it would last?

Tein coil overs, volk rims, CLEAN AS A WHISTLE inside, a couple of minor marks outside but it's a '93 model, lol.

The guy wants to swap me the car for one of my bikes and 5K, it will come with a RWC, new tyres, a tune and 6 months rego. Very keen, don't have the cash though. He said he isn't in a rush to sell and has no intentions of advertising it, so doesn't mind waiting for me.

I dunno what boost control set up he had, but he could vary it on the fly between 10 pounds all the way up to 16 and it would spike to 18 but not get any higher than that. I dunno how long it would last with this set up, but it was a wild ride, haha.


----------



## Surroundx (Apr 5, 2012)

The fastest car I've been in was an R32 GTR with full interior. That's my dream car. That or a rex.


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 5, 2012)

Surroundx said:


> The fastest car I've been in was an R32 GTR with full interior. That's my dream car. That or a rex.



Was it stock?


----------



## Surroundx (Apr 5, 2012)

No. It had 567 hp. Apparently the mechanic who built it said that it would do 9 sec 1/4's (I assume very high 9's), but last I heard it was never taken down there. But the hp seems a little low to me for a car to be able to go that fast. But I'm no expert.


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 5, 2012)

Surroundx said:


> No. It had 567 hp. Apparently the mechanic who built it said that it would do 9 sec 1/4's (I assume very high 9's), but last I heard it was never taken down there. But the hp seems a little low to me for a car to be able to go that fast. But I'm no expert.



That's like 420KW. It's a lot of power, but I don't think it would get anywhere near the 9's with that, there's a lot more about making good numbers than figures too, figures can mean nothing. The skylines in the RH9 club have like 1000 hp. There are plenty of people running 400KW skylines, a lot of people with GTS-T's and GT-T's, which are RWD only


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 5, 2012)

Yeah 550-600hp is quite attainable with the skyline and supras in particular. 
Getting the power down is another thing though especially if the car is a streeter and not 4wd (thats why the gtr is so good)


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Apr 10, 2012)

I was teaching my girlfriend how to drift in her lancer last night... so much harder in an auto, BUT I found out it's semi auto... then the fun sort of started.. she got the hang of it, sorta...
I go for it now and then in my Camry (manual V6 re bored, and a bigger exhaust system) everything else stock not really interested in doing anything else as I'm looking for a KE to fix up) 
People say it's easier and better in a rear wheel drive...
Can't say I have had the pleasure.


I don't go out for a hoon on busy roads, couldn't liv with myself if I hit someone... sometimes I might take on a cocky commodoor or something at the lights... Took on one of those 50th anniversary falcons, and won from start to stop light which was about 600m... I was pretty happy about that.
Lucky it was a red light, cause he was catching up..


----------



## Batanga (Apr 10, 2012)

Venomous1111 said:


> Just my personal preference, I rather the grunt of v8 charged then my car sounding like it has a cold when changing gears. Holden all the way!!!








I would rather ride a razor scooter than drive a Holden "Penrith people mover"


----------



## Skelhorn (Apr 11, 2012)

Surroundx said:


> No. It had 567 hp. Apparently the mechanic who built it said that it would do 9 sec 1/4's (I assume very high 9's), but last I heard it was never taken down there. But the hp seems a little low to me for a car to be able to go that fast. But I'm no expert.



Personally after being in a background with V8 and Turbo V6 lovers a 567HP skyline has no chance in HELL of doing a 1/4 in a 9 second pass. Load of Crap. My mates xr6 turbo ute with a 2 speed glide gearbox putting out 740hp on E85 only run's a low 10's with slicks (its not the best 1/4 track but even still he would maybe get a high 9sec pass at best in his ute)! Good luck to a manual 567hp skyline even breaking into a high 10!

I had a mate and a mechanic told him that his 400HP wrx could run a high 10! personally never listen to mechanics on what a car could run. unless they own that vehicle and drive it regulary they know crap about its 1/4 time lol

If you think a 280kw atw rwd pulls hard. Try going in a 310kw atw awd. That is deadly and leaves you grasping for air lol!


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 13, 2012)

JoshuaAtherton said:


> I was teaching my girlfriend how to drift in her lancer last night...




No you weren't.



Skellhorn, yeah no doubt awd would pull much harder because it can actually put it down, but anything close to 300kw atw in a RWD car is extremely fun for the street, lol.


----------



## Skelhorn (Apr 14, 2012)

kawasakirider said:


> No you weren't.
> 
> 
> 
> Skellhorn, yeah no doubt awd would pull much harder because it can actually put it down, but anything close to 300kw atw in a RWD car is extremely fun for the street, lol.




Hahaha agree, but we are being sensible here and staying away from suburbia


----------

